# Genius bar diagnostic and cleanup software... and another question



## jeffdrummer (Nov 12, 2005)

Not looking for anything illegal, but is there any good cleanup and diagnostic software out there. I really liked my MacBook, but it has slowed down lots. I am figuring there is some issues with my cache.

second,

How do you think MS Vista will be compared to OSX? I that it will have the same feel, did anyone get to try Beta 2?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as far as good software, it depends on who you ask. some you might look into would be cocktail and techtools.
as far as vista, i got the beta 2, and liked it better than xp. the only thing is that my computer is towards the low end of compatibility, so it was kinda slow. like me running 10.4 on my 466 mac. but i still like os x way better. it just doesn't compare. the only feature vista has that i wish os x had is parts of the areo interface. i like the transparent window boarders. but the one thing that vista has better than os x is the color schemes. instead of just the blue and grey that os x has, or the blue, green and grey win xp has, vista can be set to any color just by moving a slider on a full color spectrum bar.


----------

